

The Idea about Ideas (2005) - nfriedly
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2005/12/idea-about-ideas.html

======
zinxq
This is Paul.

Sorry, I don't blog much anymore.

And no, Dodgeit was not first. Roger and I emailed many many times, but he'll
happily admit Mailinator preceded Dodgeit by about 6 months (even heard him
say it on a podcast once). Not that it matters much.

------
dmoney
If you define "luminary" ideas as those that aren't based on any previous
ideas, then it's almost a given that none exist. Even when an idea is the
logical next step, it can still be game-changing for those clever or lucky
enough to realize it.

------
kentbuckle
The conversation in the middle of the post doesn't sound too different from
conversations I've had with friends. I hope I didn't miss out on a big
opportunity...

------
willpower101
Www.dodgeit.com was doing this long before mailinator. They eventually shut
down for some reason, but still, mailinator wasn't original. Just well timed.

------
sebkomianos
Does Paul Tyma maintain any blog(s) now? I just spent the last two hours
reading his personal and mailinator blogs..

